# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Wtb: male showa dainichi, isa, omosako

## 9KOI

Halo om2 dan teman2 sekalian, kebetulan sy lagi nyari showa male nisai atau sansai dainichi, isa, atau omosako untuk breeding. Kalau ada bisa tolong pm atau wa saya di 08122042878 andrianto. Thanks

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

